# Mail inexistant



## i.catch (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Depuis plusieurs semaines j'essaie de contacter un ancien ami dont on m'a donné le mail. Aucune réponse. EN tapant ce mail sur emailfinder.com, on me dit que le mail n'existe pas. Est-il possible d'envoyer un mail à une adresse inexistante sans recevoir de message d'erreur en retour ?  Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## lappartien (18 Septembre 2009)

oui, si tu l'envois à Dieu....


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Septembre 2009)

Au Diable aussi, comme à Saint Nicolas ou au Père Noël.
Ton ami ne relève pas sa boite mail pour une cause quelconque ou bien il veut perdre le contact.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas si eMailFinder est capable de retrouver toutes les adresses eMail existantes.

Le fait qu'il indique que cette adresse est inexistante ne signifie pas nécessairement que c'est le cas.

Il est toujours possible d'envoyer un mail à une adresse quelconque, mais si on reçoit en retour un message d'erreur c'est qu'effectivement l'adresse n'existe pas. Si on ne reçoit rien, a priori l'adresse existe bien mais ça ne signifie pas pour autant que le message a été lu.

J'ai des tas d'adresses eMails que je n'utilise plus, pourtant je suis sûr que je reçois encore dessus pleins de messages (des spams notamment)


*Note du modo :* en parlant de "messages non lus", i.catch, il y a celui ci, que manifestement, et malgré la mention "à lire avant de poster", toi, tu n'as pas lu ! "Applications" n'est pas le fourre tout où on parle de tout sur MacGe, il y a une place pour chaque sujet, et tu es prié de bien regarder où tu poste !

On déménage une fois de plus !


----------

